# Ga APBT Assoc. 2009 First Fun Show



## Marty

We will be having a fun show Feb. 28. in Cartersville, Ga. you can visit our site and look on show & events page for directions. GEORGIA AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER ASSOCIATION we will be having fun classes for just about every color dog, will also have reg. classes, treadmill races for puppies and adults, judge's choice male & female, best conditioned male & female, weight-pull for beginners and advanced (if enough dogs show up for adv.) come join us and have a good time. hope to see you there.


----------



## Marty

*New info:*

We will start registrations around 9:00a.m. weightpull will start at 10:00a.m., then fun classes will start after weightpull, conformation classes, treadmill races, raffle members and interested members will meet at 8:30a.m.

*Sanctioned show:*

We are thinking about mid October because the adba nationals are Sept 26&27. so we are thinking a couple weeks after the nationals.

Will post the dates when there cut in stone


----------



## smith family kennels

I am excited finally ADBA events that I don't have to drive three states away to go too.:woof: You will have our support and we will try to make it to the fun show. I like to plan ahead and I wasnt thinking of febuary we will see what happens.


----------



## Marty

We moved registration and weigh in back to 10:00a.m. weightpull will start at 11:30 with fun classes immediately after. meeting will be at 9:30 for members and interested members. also thinking about having a hang time event if enough people sign up


----------



## Sadie

Woo Hoo !! This is pretty much down the street from me I am too thrilled.


----------



## buzhunter

Don't forget the cameras!


----------



## OldFortKennels

Marty, you working with James? We are looking at trying to make this as a preseason warm up!


----------



## Marty

Yeah I'm the PUBLICITY DIRECTOR of the club


----------



## smith family kennels

Thats what I was thinking Andy if I can make it over there I got alot of training, vet visits, and of coarse its baseball season at the end of the month too. Marty what are the entry fees? and if I get lost lol I might be late. R ya'll talking about James Rogers? cause if so I need his phone number we have some crap going on here close to home and I need to talk to him.


----------



## Marty

smith family kennels you'll have to PM him and get him # because I don't have it yet, his email I'll PM you


----------



## smith family kennels

So guys how much are the entry fees going to be I would like to know before I head over there so I can know what to bring.


----------



## Marty

I can ask but less than $10.00 an entry... so thats not that much LOL


----------



## smith family kennels

no its not Im just debating how many dogs im going to bring. so I was wanting to know how much entries were.


----------



## hwpbpeebles

I SURE WOULD LIKE TO BE ABLE TO GO I'VE NEVER HAD THE CHANCE I WOULD REALLY LIKE TO LEARN WHAT ALL IS INVOLVED AN MAYBE BE INVOLVED AT SOME POINT AN TIME


----------



## Marty

hwpbpeebles said:


> I SURE WOULD LIKE TO BE ABLE TO GO I'VE NEVER HAD THE CHANCE I WOULD REALLY LIKE TO LEARN WHAT ALL IS INVOLVED AN MAYBE BE INVOLVED AT SOME POINT AN TIME


I*'ll be glad to meet you face to face and teach you what I know as I'm the PUBLICITY DIRECTOR for the club 

I'll be there if the good lord is willing


----------



## smith family kennels

I hope I can make that show I have got my tax refund back yet and im broke


----------



## Marty

Bump Bump


----------



## nate

what laura ment haven't and james said ya where having hang time i didnt see that posted i might have missed it 
<<going to be pissed if our taxes dont come back on time there's alot of ppl i been wanting meeting on this board and others not on here 
you being one oldman


----------



## Marty

Borrow some money (*Young man*) don't miss this chance to meet the one and only *nobody*...come and meet Lilbit instead LOL


----------



## smith family kennels

lmao we come in pairs and we plan to meet lil bit too hehe. We don't have anybody to borrow from.lol

Hey marty can we borrow some money lmfao?


----------



## Marty

If I had it you could get it


----------



## smith family kennels

lol I hear ya none of us dog people ever have any money. Part of the lifestyle I guess


----------



## OldFortKennels

We have decided to come to this show. See you all this coming weekend!! Marty be sure and holler at me down there and anyone else that sees us from here.


----------



## Marty

You know I will Andy


----------



## smith family kennels

I believe it is suppose to rain there sat. Will this affect anything?


----------



## Marty

No we can all go inside


----------



## smith family kennels

awesome I think it might be fun driving down there in the rain with all the dogs loaded on the trailer lmao they will be pissed


----------



## Marty

They'll dry off


----------



## nate

and they will be real happy bout it i am sure 
be like sticking them in the washer lol wet and shaking the shit out of them lol


----------



## smith family kennels

We are set. Tax money came in today. See you tomorrow Marty and everybody else thats going.


----------



## Marty

Well you know what Lilbit and I look like so introduce yourself


----------



## smith family kennels

well I won't be hard to miss just look for the blonde with the wild ass dogs and son lol. j/k Well I'll be looking for ya when I'm not on that pull track or in the show ring.


----------



## Marty

I must warn you though...I don't bite but I have been known to nibble on a few blonde's LOL J/K


----------



## smith family kennels

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Marty

LOL I love to see smiles on peoples faces


----------



## OldFortKennels

Was really sorry to miss the show. My truck crapped out but I got rid of it and now I have a GOOD truck! I guess Pikeville is our first show.


----------



## smith family kennels

see you there Andy


----------

